# Empfehlungen fur AM4 Mainboard (x470, B450, X470)



## uahic (3. November 2018)

Moin,

nach dem ich ungefaehr alle Youtube-Videos angeschaut und Artikel (wenn oft auch nur oberflaechlich, da meine Elektronikkentnisse sich in Grenzen halten) gelesen habe, fuehle ich mich ... noch verwirrter als vorher . 
Gerade heute sind die anderen Komponenten eingetroffen. Vor 1,5 Jahren ist meine alte Kiste abgeraucht (Netzteil oder Mainboard, has nicht getestet)

Die neue Zusammenstellung:
- Ryzen 2600 
- Noch kein Mainboard -
- GSkill aegis 16 GB Ram (DDR4-3000)
- MSI RX 580 OC (8GB) - hier ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoeher dass ich entweder direkt nach ersten Tests doch zu einer RTX 2070 greife oder auf die naechste Grafikkarteniteration warte
- Gehauese: be quiet! Silent Base 601, wurde mir allerdings in falscher Ausfuhrung geliefert, werde beim Umtausch auch ggf. das 801 waehlen 
- AKG 702 Kopfhoerer (60 Ohm Impedanz)

Anwendungsfaelle fur die neue Kiste:  
Gaming, Programmieren und Komposition (kl. Musik)  mit CPU/RAM intensiven sound sample libraries.

Sooo... folgende Mainboards fallen in die naehere Auswahl, 180 Euro ist oberes Preislimit:

B450:
- ASUS ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING  (reduziert fur 110 Euro), laut eines YT-Videos aber ueber schlecht gekuehlt (?)
- MSI Tomahawk
- Gigabyte AORUS Pro

X470:
- Asus Prime x470 Pro (170 Euro)

x370:
- ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO Mainboard (etwa 160 Euro), an der Stelle herrscht etwas Unsicherheit ob etwas gegen einen x370 (nach bios update) als Neukauf spricht. Featuremaessig sieht dieses Board ganz ordentlich aus. 

Kriterien:
- Sollte moeglichst beim naechsten CPU-Wechsel nicht mitgewechselt werden
- Keine fur die Hardware ungesunden Temperaturen entwickeln (vielleicht auch ganz besonders mit dem Case das ich habe)
- Mindestens ein USB typ c Anschluss
- Nach Moeglichkeit ein guter onboard sound, ggf. sogar ein guter sorround sound. Wenn das Board guenstig ist kann ich das aber vielleicht auch besser als seperate Loesung nachkaufen
- (optional) Steuerbares LED Blingbling 

Bin allerdings nicht auf die Boards oben festgelegt, falls es noch gute Ergaenzungen gibt, waere das sehr willkommen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ocmaster (3. November 2018)

hi,
würde das Asus prime x470 pro holen hat sich zum vorgänger deutlich verbessert und nur gutes drüber gelesen und gehört.


----------



## Dudelll (3. November 2018)

Deine bisherige Auswahl ist ja eigentlich schon ganz gut. 

Hab jetzt seid ein paar Monaten das B450 Gaming pro Carbon bei mir mit einem 2600x am laufen und würde das auch einfach mal mit empfehlen. Bin zumindest durchaus zufrieden und dürfte eigentlich alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen, insbesondere bzgl. Temperaturen und Sound.


----------



## uahic (4. November 2018)

Vielen Dank schonmal fur die Empfehlungen! 

Dann sind jetzt das B450 Pro Carbon, das x370 und x470 prime noch in der Auswahl 

Noch zwei Fragen:

- hat ein x370 wirklich Nachteile gegenueber einem der neueren Chipsaetze die relevant fur die Praxis sind? inbesondere vielleicht ob ihr denkt das es BIOS updates fur die naechste cpu Generation dafur geben wird?
- b450/x470 ... wo sind in der unter 200 Euro Kategorie wirklich Unterschiede die z.B. einem x470 klar den Vorzug geben wuerde?


----------



## NuVirus (4. November 2018)

Kannst ja hier mal anhören:
YouTube

Wichtig ist das du dir über die benötigten Anschlüsse etc klar wirst - X470 hat z.B. mehr verfügbare Lanes als B450 und X370 hat glaub ich nen eher unwichtiges Feature nicht aber könnte durchaus sein das X370 evtl. nicht so lang die neuesten CPU Gens in paar Jahren unterstützt wie X470/B450 aber wir haben keine Glaskugel


----------



## markus1612 (4. November 2018)

Ocmaster schrieb:


> hi,
> würde das Asus prime x470 pro holen hat sich zum vorgänger deutlich verbessert und nur gutes drüber gelesen und gehört.



Die VRM Kühlung ist beim Prime halt ziemlich kacke.
Beim 2600 eher weniger das Problem, bei nem 8-Kerner dann schon eher.


----------



## Darkearth27 (4. November 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> ....Die VRM Kühlung ist beim Prime halt ziemlich kacke....




Ist das so?

Also wenn man die Plastikfolie nicht abmacht kann das stimmen, aber selbst bei maximalem OC und massiv Spannung auf dem Board gibts keine Probleme bei den VRM's zumindest kann ich keine erkennen.


----------



## uahic (4. November 2018)

Dann lieben Dank fur die hilfreichen Antworten, ich werde heute Abend dann noch entscheiden obs das Asus x470 prime pro oder MSI b450 carbon pro wird. 

- Das MSI ist guenstiger und hat etwas mehr schnick schnack (Wlan), 
- Das Asus  (soweit ich nachlesen konnte) ist wohl fur das OC staerkerer CPUs/RAM geeigneter, allerdings weiss ich auch nicht obs das mit einer Ryzen 2600 wirklich bringt und um wieviele Euronen die Stromrechnung hoch geht
- Schnittstellen (USB inkl. typ-c gen. 2, audio, ... ) haben eigentlich beide mehr als genug fur meine Zwecke
- Audiochips/Kondensatoren/Verstaerker/Abschirmung scheint bei beiden recht aehnlich zu sein - bin kein HIFI nerd -, der eine wirbt mit japanischen Kondensatoren, der andere mit vergoldeten Anschluessen.

Besondere Ambitionen furs OC habe ich (noch) nicht

Den Unterschied mit den PCI-Lanes schaue ich mir jetzt noch an und welche HDD/SDDs wie angeschlossen werden koennen und dann fertig


----------



## markus1612 (4. November 2018)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Also wenn man die Plastikfolie nicht abmacht kann das stimmen, aber selbst bei maximalem OC und massiv Spannung auf dem Board gibts keine Probleme bei den VRM's zumindest kann ich keine erkennen.



Gaaaaaaaanz toll.....ohne Last auf der CPU sind die Temps komplett wertlos.
Auch ist das, was da ausgelesen wird, nicht zwangsläufig die VRM Temperatur.


----------



## Darkearth27 (4. November 2018)

Hast du das Board selbst schon verbaut und /oder in Benutzung? Wenn nicht dann gib nicht einfach wieder was du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast.

Selbst nach 30 Minuten unter voller Last sind die vrm temps bei maximal 58grad. Und es sind die VRM Temps, weil das Board sonst alle anderen  Temperaturen ebenfalls anzeigt. 
Wie man auch auf dem screen sehen kann.
Also von schlechter Kühlung kann man nicht reden. (Zumindest wenn man sich auf die Sensoren verlässt)
Wenn ich eine Wärmebild-Kamera hätte würde ich es auch damit belegen. 

Richtige Gehäusebelüftung ist natürlich wichtig. Aber von schlecht kann man wirklich nicht reden.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. November 2018)

Dass die VRM-Kühlung beim Prime schlecht ist ist Bullshit... Dank sechs echten Phasen sogar eines der besseren AM4-Boards.


----------



## Darkearth27 (4. November 2018)

ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming Review | VRM Temperatures | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D Review

Und ich teste sowas dann selbst und poste dann erst Werte weil ich weiß, dass sie annähernd richtig sind.

Das X370 Prime hatte schlechte VRM-Kühlkung, richtig, aber das x470 nicht.


----------



## defender197899 (4. November 2018)

Ich würde dir klar zu nem  X370 Flagschiffboard raten  das Asus ist da das beste   die AM4 MSI Boards sind  vor allem die mit 300er Chipsatz  da sind meist sehr schlechte Spannungsversorgungen verbaut . Besorg dir solange es noch am Markt verfühgbar ist das ASUs C6H  und fertig  mit dem Flashbutton hinten drauf  neuste BIOS drauf und los.


----------



## uahic (6. November 2018)

Wollte das Carbon Pro nun bestellen, scheint aber erstmal ausverkauft zu sein, also noch mehr Zeit zum ueberlegen.... gnah 

Das c6H sieht schon verdammt gut aus, nur sagt mir das Bauchgefuhl das die Mainboardhersteller bei der naechsten Ryzengeneration dann doch gerne eine neue Runde Mainboards verkaufen wuerden und keine BIOS updates nachschieben (naturlich reine Spekulation). 
 Das prime Pro ist mittlerweile bei knapp 160 (nur ~35 mehr als das Carbon Pro ) angekommen, manche scheinen es zu lieben andere sagen die Kuhlung ware nicht gut genug. 

Die Entscheidungsfindung geht langsam wohl ins esoterische ueber


----------



## Dudelll (6. November 2018)

Wenn mans genau nimmt :

- kein Hardcore oc ala subzero mit > 1,5v 
- minimaler airflow im gehäuse
- ram reicht auch unter 3400mhz
- kein Hifi Sound equipment 
- keine drölf m2 ssds 

>> den Unterschied zwischen den meisten boards würd man in nem Blindtest nicht bemerken


----------



## uahic (8. November 2018)

Hab jetzt das c6H (ohne wifi) fur 130 (Vorfuhrmodell) bei notebooksbilliger gefunden und bestellt, die raeumen auch 4 Wochen Testzeit ein


----------

